# was lädt BitTorrent hoch?



## fpsJunkie (26. Juni 2010)

*was lädt BitTorrent hoch?*

Hallo,
ich probiere gerade BitTorrent aus und sehe das irgendwas von meier Kiste hochgeladen wird!!
Was kann das sein? Ich ziehe gerade die Crysis Demo.
Werden irgendwelche Daten von meinem Rechner auf diese Tauschbörse hochgeladen oder wie???
Bitte um schnelle Hilfe!

mfg

PC-freak


----------



## Malkav85 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: was lädt BitTorrent hoch?*

Ja, denn Bittorrent dient dazu, das andere User Dateien von deinem Rechner ziehen können. Damit summiert sich die Geschwindigkeit und die User fungieren als die eigentlichen Dateiserver.

Mal davon abgesehen das Torrent zu 90% für illegals verwendet wird...


----------



## Kaktus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: was lädt BitTorrent hoch?*

Das was du runter laden tust, lädst du auch wieder hoch um es für andere bereit zu stellen. Mehr nicht. Es werden also keine anderen Daten hoch geladen, falls dir das Sorgen macht. Du lädst ja auch nicht von einem Server herunter sondern von anderen Usern.


----------



## fpsJunkie (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: was lädt BitTorrent hoch?*

Also wenn ich die Crysis Demo runterlade, wird sie nur wieder heraufgeladen und nicht irgendwelche Musik oder Fotos von meinem Rechner?


----------



## Ezio (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: was lädt BitTorrent hoch?*

Das Prinzip des Torrent Protokolls ist es, Daten von vielen Peers zu empfangen und dabei selbst zu seeden. Anders funktioniert es nicht.
Ich lade Linux-Distributionen über Torrent. Wüsste nicht, dass das illegal ist 


PC-freak schrieb:


> Also wenn ich die Crysis Demo runterlade, wird sie nur wieder heraufgeladen und nicht irgendwelche Musik oder Fotos von meinem Rechner?


Natürlich nur der jeweilige Download. Warum sollte deine Musik hochgeladen werden?


----------



## Kaktus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: was lädt BitTorrent hoch?*



PC-freak schrieb:


> Also wenn ich die Crysis Demo runterlade, wird sie nur wieder heraufgeladen und nicht irgendwelche Musik oder Fotos von meinem Rechner?



Ganz genau


----------



## fpsJunkie (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: was lädt BitTorrent hoch?*

Ok, also werden keine private Daten weitergesendet.
Und ich Trottel habe schon abgebrochen weil ich Schiss hatte.
Wieso lädt der eigentlich so lahm mit ca. 130kbs runter??? Ich hab ne 32 Mbits Leitung!!!^^


----------



## Selene (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: was lädt BitTorrent hoch?*

Weil keine normaler Haushalt mit 32 mbit hochladen kann.
Und auch nicht gerade viele Leute das Programm hochladen -> du lädst mit dem was der andere an Upload hat.


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: was lädt BitTorrent hoch?*



Ezio schrieb:


> Ich lade Linux-Distributionen über Torrent. Wüsste nicht, dass das illegal ist



Hat ja auch keiner gesagt, aber mind. 95% aller Aktivitäten sind nunmal nicht allzu legal, gibt natürlich auch legales, wie das von dir angesprochene, oder Open Office z.B., WoW, ...

@TE: du kannst die genutzte Bandbreite einstellen, sollte der Upload zu hoch sein, manche Clients übertragen auch Daten, zumindest war das mal so, kA ob das heutzutage noch so ist, i.d.R. kann man so etwas aber ausschalten. Ja sonst wurde alles gesagt, du sollst halt hoch laden ("seeden") damit das System funktioniert. Bei einigen Trackern ist das sogar Pflicht, sonst gibt es Ärger.



Ezio schrieb:


> Natürlich nur der jeweilige Download. Warum sollte deine Musik hochgeladen werden?



Bei anderen Protokollen ist das Standard.



PC-freak schrieb:


> Wieso lädt der eigentlich so lahm mit ca. 130kbs runter??? Ich hab ne 32 Mbits Leitung!!!^^



Kommt ganz auf die Uploader an, bei Public Trackern ist der Upload eh meist bescheiden, solange da niemand mit Servern nachhilft.


----------



## fpsJunkie (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: was lädt BitTorrent hoch?*

Naja, ich bin ziemlich unerfahren in der "saug-branche" und lass das jetzt einfach mal so^^
Legal wirds sicher sein. Diese "Torrentverknüpfung" ist von Chip


----------



## Kaktus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: was lädt BitTorrent hoch?*

Es gibt sehr vieles was bei Torrent Legal ist. Grade viele große Demos und anders können so leicht und legal verbreitet werden.


----------



## fpsJunkie (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: was lädt BitTorrent hoch?*

Bloß dauert sowas aufgrund der weite verbreiteten langsamen Leitungen ewig lange...


----------



## Kaktus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: was lädt BitTorrent hoch?*

Das liegt eher daran das viele nur runter laden wollen und das hoch laden manuell Begrenzen. Finde ich selbst einfach nur blöd. Wenn ich schon was runter lade, dann lade ich auch hoch. Meine Rotation liegt meist bei 1.500-2.000. Sprich ich lade immer ca. das 1,5-2 fache hoch (An Datenmenge) wie runter. Stört mich nicht.


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: was lädt BitTorrent hoch?*

Jab macht man eigentlich so, aber viele halten sich halt nicht an die "ungeschriebenen Regeln". "Irgendwer wird schon hoch laden" lautet da die Devise.... Bei Public Trackern sowieso.


----------



## fpsJunkie (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: was lädt BitTorrent hoch?*

ich hab jetzt 380 runter und 190 hoch^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: was lädt BitTorrent hoch?*

ich glaube damit kannst du schon ziemlich zufrieden sein


----------



## fpsJunkie (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: was lädt BitTorrent hoch?*

ich lade ja auch erst 2 Stunden...


----------



## stefan.net82 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: was lädt BitTorrent hoch?*

...legal oder illegal hängt auch bei bittorrent immer stark davon ab, was du saugst. die crysis-demo ist zu 100% NICHT ILLEGAL.


----------



## Malkav85 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: was lädt BitTorrent hoch?*

Demos können im Grunde auch nicht illegal sein...zumindest dann nicht, wenn der Hersteller sie freigibt. 

Solltest du hingegen im Downloadordner Musik, Filme, etc. haben, dann werden die automatisch mit ins Netz eingebunden und die anderen Torrent Nutzer können diese dann laden...das wär wiederum illegal


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: was lädt BitTorrent hoch?*

?!? Aber doch nicht beim Bittorrent-Protokoll, da kannst du doch ohne passenden Torrent gar nix hochladen. Wie auch, das Programm erstellt ja keinen Torrent und lädt ihn auf den Tracker - oder hab ich was verpasst?^^


----------



## Malkav85 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: was lädt BitTorrent hoch?*

Es vergleicht ja nur die Daten. Wenn du zB ein U2 Album lädst, dann gibts du die Daten ja auch weiter.


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: was lädt BitTorrent hoch?*

Ja dann musst du aber genau die gleiche Ordnerhierarchie haben. Müssen die Daten eigentlich identisch sein?


----------



## Ezio (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: was lädt BitTorrent hoch?*

Nur in den Torrent eingebundene Dateien werden verteilt, egal was du im Download-Ordner hast.


> Ja dann musst du aber genau die gleiche Ordnerhierarchie haben. Müssen die Daten eigentlich identisch sein?


Die MD5 Summe muss identisch sein.


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: was lädt BitTorrent hoch?*

Ja genau das meinte ich, sind ja nicht bei dem Netzwerk mit dem Esel oder so^^



Ezio schrieb:


> Die MD5 Summe muss identisch sein.



Wusste doch da war was^^


----------



## Malkav85 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: was lädt BitTorrent hoch?*

Ah ok, dann hab ich das verwechselt  Ich hab btw nie dem Esel vertraut  Torrent war irgendwie Anfangs interessant, weils neu war.


----------

